# Oregon Trails suggestions



## pgnlady (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to get a couple of sampler packs from Oregon Trails... does anyone have some suggestions??  They have a ton of fragrances and I'd like to hear from people that have tried them... Thanks.


----------



## krissy (Mar 9, 2011)

i love everything i have gotten from them.
off the top of my head Mediteranian sea salt, almond amere(sp?), coconut lime verbena, cherokee (a little stron oob but soaps nicely and only discolors to the palest off white)


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 10, 2011)

I've loved everything I've bought from them, too. My faves are (in no particular order):

Mediterranean Sea Salt (A fresh, floral/sea breeze scent to my nose)

Confederate Jasmine (Doesn't smell like jasmine to me, but it's a very lovely floral scent. I renamed my soap  made with it 'Oriental Flower Garden').

Pineapple Blossom (Watch out- moves very fast, but it's an _awesome_ fruity/floral tropical scent, like a cross between plumaria and pineapple. I love it!)

Caribbean Pineapple (Smells like straight-up, spot-on juicy pineapple. And it's very strong, too!)

German Chamomile Tea (A very lovely, delicate herbal tea scent. It's very, very nice.)

Green Irish Tweed (A great dupe. Very strong)

Jasmin Yin Hao (This one is an uber special favorite of mine. My nose likes it very much. It sounds weird, but it smells like a cross between a sophisticated grape and a bright, sparkling tea to me.)

Melia Nani (A lovely Plumeria scent)

Ol' Spice type (Hubby and son love this one. It's a spot-on dupe of Classic Old Spice. Moves very fast. I have to HP this one, but it's worth it.)

Peche de Vigne (A very lovely white peach scent)

Rosemary Mint (Smells just like its name)

Watermelon Patch (The most realistic watermelon FO I have ever smelled. No Jolly Rancher tones- just straight-up juicy watermelon).

Egyptian Musk (I have not soaped this one, but I use it in a perfume spray. It's a very lovely musk. Lots of people ohh and ahh over it.)

IrishLass


----------



## judymoody (Mar 10, 2011)

Does OT have sampler packs?  I looked on their site and only saw sampler packs for carrier oils.  Would love to know more.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't seen Sample Pack offer Judy as I would be buyiing them :0) I am on a bigtime Oregan soaping trip at the moment I am so loving their oils
Favorites to date are
Bayrum...........Oh boy I am so loving this one :0)
Black Raspberry and Vanilla
Carribean Pineapple
Island Lullaby
Michael Kors type
Green tea and Bamboo is beautiful in lotion not yet soaped it
 Have more to play with and will keep an eye on this thread...........Cause I am going to reorder in a few weeks time :0)


----------



## SoapPoopette (Mar 10, 2011)

They do offer sample packs.  Scroll all the way down on the home page and you will see it; I do believe you can get 6-2oz samples for 23.50.  Their scents are really nice.  

SoapPoopette 8)


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how did I miss that one............thanks SoapPoopette


----------



## krissy (Mar 22, 2011)

lavender fields! this one is nearly dead on to my EO. i have both in front of me and the only difference i can detect is that the FO is slightly "softer" than the EO. it smells wonderful!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone know if their Peche de Vigne sticks in CP soap? Most of other vendor's peach FO's that I have tried either morphed or faded (except SW).


----------



## krissy (Mar 22, 2011)

i have it but haven't soaped it yet. :?


----------



## silviaa (Mar 30, 2011)

I love Oregon Trails's Mysore sandalwood! Personally, I am not a big fan of the Lavender Fields, it's a little too aggressively floral for my nose.


----------



## mom2tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

I really like the Mysore Sandalwood, too
Alone or with a citrus,it is wonderful


----------



## Bayougirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on guys, you're killing me here!  I'm really trying to be good and not keep loading up (and spending more money) on fragrance oils.  I just went to that website the other day, by the time I got to the check out-another $100.00 cart!  You guys really need to help me quit buying f/o's not want to spend more.  Is there a 12 step program for this addiction and where can I sign up for it?   BTW, I did a coop for Lebermuth (100.00 on that one, too) and I haven't even gotten those yet! HELP.


----------



## krissy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bayougirl said:
			
		

> Come on guys, you're killing me here!  I'm really trying to be good and not keep loading up (and spending more money) on fragrance oils.  I just went to that website the other day, by the time I got to the check out-another $100.00 cart!  You guys really need to help me quit buying f/o's not want to spend more.  Is there a 12 step program for this addiction and where can I sign up for it?   BTW, I did a coop for Lebermuth (100.00 on that one, too) and I haven't even gotten those yet! HELP.



have you heard anything from them? I made an order around the 22nd and they didnt collect my money until the 25th and i haven't heard anything since then. i usually get a shipping email or something but so far nothing... i emailed but no response so far. I love the company but wish they would communicate quicker...


----------



## Bayougirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Krissy, I chickened out and backed out the cart, just spent 100.00 at WSP earlier.  I'm really trying to behave, but it is an addiction.  That's why I need you guys to help me stay strong and not order any more soap stuff!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I soaped the Vera Wang dupe two weeks ago and it has really blossomed and is delish..............Think this will go into my regular line :0)


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 5, 2011)

Their Bay Rum is fantastic. They recommend adding a dash of lime EO & I also recommend that.


----------



## pgnlady (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input.  It has taken me forever but I finally put my order in.  I got Bahama Vanilla, Kauai Ginger Blossom, Michael Kors (type), Bay Rum, Jasmin Yin Hao, and Mediterranian Sea Salt.  Can't wait to get them 

I had some others from them that I ordered before I knew they had a sample pack.  Chai Tea... YUM!!  Green Irish Tweed, haven't soaped yet but OOB it is Wow!!


----------



## krissy (May 19, 2011)

stay as far away as you can from peche de vigne or what ever it is called. (peach on the vine) it separates and never ever mixes back in. it creates horrid looking soap.

i love GIT in soap, very nice and fresh smelling. Mediterranean Sea Salt is also very nice and is unisex. i haven't tried the others but would love to hear what you think.  

oh, and just FYI- i ordered the sample pack and then after i paid, went and recalculated everything and would have saved a few $ had i bought each item separately. :?  just check before you check out.


----------



## IrishLass (May 19, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> stay as far away as you can from peche de vigne or what ever it is called. (peach on the vine) it separates and never ever mixes back in. it creates horrid looking soap.



Ooooh, I love their Peche de Vigne. I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with it. Seems it can be a touchy one in CP. One of the reviews on the ScentReviewBoard mentioned recurring ricing but the soap still came out okay in the end. I've CP'd it twice so far and although I must say that it moved a little on the quick side for me, I was able to get it in the mold smoothly in time before it set up (and thankfully without any nasty issues like ricing or the separation you experienced). Don't know if it matters, but I used it at .7 oz ppo and my finished soap came out great both times.

IrishLass


----------



## NancyRogers (May 20, 2011)

I've soaped five of their FOs and really like them all.  These are the ones I used:

Caribbean Pineapple (WOW!  Straight up pineapple smell.  I colored mine and the colors haven't changed so I would think no D.  No A.)

Pineapple Blossom (Smells like something I've smelled before, but I can't place it.  Very tropical, sweet floral.  I really really love it.  Some A, but not a big problem.  Does set up fast.  I did a solid yellow, and it has not changed so I'd say no D.)

Cherokee (I thought it would be more masculine, but I think it's really a warm womanly scent.  Lots of amber to my nose.  Could be unisex, but I think more women would like it.  Can't speak to D because I did color it a brownish color.  It hasn't changed so it couldn't be much D or maybe it Ds to a light reddish brown to match the color I used.  Don't really know.  No A at all.)

Karma (I can't say if it smells like the original, but I do like it.  Lots of patch and citrus to my nose.  No real D, maybe a very slight bit, but it would not change colors if you used them.  I left mine uncolored.  No A.)

Bay Rum (DH really likes this one.  Can't tell about D because I colored it in brown, gray and dark green.  No A)

Overall, I have to say I'm very impressed with the FOs.  Shipping was very very slow though.  Still, I'd order again.


----------



## pgnlady (May 20, 2011)

Yes they do take forever to get your order out (I live in Oregon and it still takes forever to get my stuff), but they have decent prices and good oils.  

A few others I've tried were Lavender fields.. very nice smells just like the EO to me, Chammomile Tea... I like to mix this 1:1 with the Lavender fields very nice herbal scent.


----------



## pgnlady (May 23, 2011)

Wow, got my OT order in today.  That's pretty quick for them.  So here are my opinions oob:

Bay Rum - WOW I love this!!  I was scared to order it because I didn't like the BB one I got, but I'm glad I did.
Bahama Vanilla - Smells like pinapple and coconut, very sweet tropical mixture.  Yum!
Michael Kors - Very sexy perfume scent.
Meditarranian Sea Salt - Nice ocean type scent.  
Jasmin Yin Hao - Interesting scent floral and tea, I like it.
Kauai Ginger Blossom - Smells like a soft plumeria, I don't smell ginger but it is still nice.

Well that's my OOB opinions, I will update the OT page in the Peak Fragrance oil chart when I soap them.


----------



## pgnlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I put in a second order with them on Wednesday and I got it today!!  This is the second order in a row I've had with them where they shipped it very fast.  I'm not sure if they had a management overhaul or what, but I'm happy


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 4, 2011)

Love lots of their oils :0) Bay Rum especially


----------

